# diabetis/coeliac daughter parent trying to go back to work



## SER37 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello

My Daughter Has Been Diabetic Type 1 And Coeliac For Four Years, I Have Just Tried To Get Back Into Work But Found It Was Just To Hard To Juggle.  Is This Normal Has Anyone Else Found It Hard To Fit Anything Else In, I Feel Like Everyone Thinks I Am Just A Lazy Mum.


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2009)

hi and a warm welcome i found it hard going back to work after being diagnosed i was off for a few weeks and i had a really good boss

they are a few parents in here who im sure can help u

p.s there is no way you are a lazy mum the people who think you are a not worth worrying about you should find it a great comfort now you have found thid place we are always here for each other good and bad times xxx


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 7, 2009)

SER37 said:


> Hello
> 
> My Daughter Has Been Diabetic Type 1 And Coeliac For Four Years, I Have Just Tried To Get Back Into Work But Found It Was Just To Hard To Juggle.  Is This Normal Has Anyone Else Found It Hard To Fit Anything Else In, I Feel Like Everyone Thinks I Am Just A Lazy Mum.




Hi SER37

Welcome to the forum.

No way are you a lazy mum...and if people think that...hey thats there problem...Its extremely hard work to look after and care for diabetic children. Myself personally I do find it hard work at times fitting everything in..so can assure you that is very much Normal.
As mum's we are under constant pressure to keep our children well...please don't be to hard on yourself..I am sure you are a brilliant top mum..like the rest of us on this site..

Heidi


----------



## SER37 (Jul 7, 2009)

*non working mum*

thanks for that just needed to reasure myself that i should not have to work if i cant cope with it on top of my other responibilites.

thanks sarah


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 7, 2009)

I find it tough enough managing my own life with Type 2 diabetes and I'm fortunate enough to have been able to take early retirement.  How some of the parents on here manage with the challenges their diabetic children throw at them is a constant source of amazement to me - you have my admiration


----------

